# Ever try this tuning?



## ZackP3750 (May 30, 2011)

Sorry if this belongs in one of the tuning threads, but I'm wondering if anyone has ever tried this tuning: (low to high) D A D G A E. I got the tuning when I was dropping the two high strings, but after I dropped the B I got sidetracked and forgot to drop the E. I've come up with some pretty cool stuff with it, but was wondering if this has some kind of tuning name or if anyone's ever tried before?


----------



## SirMyghin (May 30, 2011)

Never tried it, looks like a random gibberish tuning though. I don't see any chord in it.


----------



## celticelk (May 30, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Never tried it, looks like a random gibberish tuning though. I don't see any chord in it.



Dsus(add9), I reckon. It's DADGAD with a high E. Looks like a tuning Crosby, Stills, and Nash might have used, but I don't recall any specific songs in that particular tuning.


----------



## SirMyghin (May 30, 2011)

I am retarded today.


----------



## celticelk (May 30, 2011)

^---G is the 4th of D, so we have both a 2 and a 4. You are correct that sus usually implies sus4, which is why I went for sus(add9) instead of sus2(add11) - it just seems neater to my eye. Compared to some of Kaki King's tunings, this seems pretty pedestrian. =)


----------



## ZackP3750 (May 30, 2011)

I did a search online and found a site that explains its uses (sort of): Spicing up DADGAD: DADGAE - Premier Guitar

I just thought it sounded sort of cool, like I said it was completely accidental as I forgot to drop the high e. I play more as a rhythm acoustic player and my friend jams over me, so I was just trying to get some new interesting sounds. I have some fun with it though~


----------



## SirMyghin (May 30, 2011)

celticelk said:


> ^---G is the 4th of D, so we have both a 2 and a 4. You are correct that sus usually implies sus4, which is why I went for sus(add9) instead of sus2(add11) - it just seems neater to my eye. Compared to some of Kaki King's tunings, this seems pretty pedestrian. =)



Shit I am off today. I just finish poring my coffee grounds into my cup too. I am going to stay away from thinking, probably for the best. I'll edit the last post if I can, brain = fail. I was just thinking D F# A, and moving on... 

OP, a fun neat voicing you can get out of that tuning would be the stacked 5th chord (something I like a fair deal) by playing the same fret on the 1st, 2nd, and 4th string. If you tossed a 3rd in below the root (1st inversion) you might be able to get something really interesting.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 5, 2011)

celticelk said:


> ^---G is the 4th of D, so we have both a 2 and a 4. You are correct that sus usually implies sus4, which is why I went for sus(add9) instead of sus2(add11) - it just seems neater to my eye. Compared to some of Kaki King's tunings, this seems pretty pedestrian. =)



Like DADFCE as she uses in So Much For So Little? That's my favourite.

DGEAC#D is fun, as well. Nice for solo stuff with the min2 working well for melodic passages.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 5, 2011)

I think I did stumble across that, only transposed down a minor third or something. It's alright, just seemed a bit one dimensional to me. It's a bit more temperament sensitive that standard/open/drop tunings if I remember correctly. I did only play around with it for like 5 minutes, but I think it only really worked with a select few chords which were a bit big for my hand.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 6, 2011)

Alternate/Open tunings can be very fun.. and at times, trying a new tuning helps give me inspiration for a new riff or song idea.
I currently have one of my electrics in Open D5 (DADADD), and my acoustic is in Open G (DGDGBD). I was inspired to try these by a couple of Alter Bridge songs that I've been jamming lately. Very cool stuff!


----------



## Solodini (Jun 6, 2011)

My acoustics are currently in AFCGCF. Give that a go.


----------



## gfactor (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm using open D, so this isn't even that much of a hassle to try out. I'll be messing with this when I get home.


----------



## Malkav (Jun 8, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Compared to some of Kaki King's tunings, this seems pretty pedestrian. =)


 
The one I'm still trying to wrap my head around on a daily basis is C-G-D-G-A-D....


----------



## celticelk (Jun 8, 2011)

Malkav said:


> The one I'm still trying to wrap my head around on a daily basis is C-G-D-G-A-D....


 
The other player I know of who uses a tuning with that root-fifth-ninth movement in the bass strings is Steve Tibbetts, but he does it with a Strat tuned to standard on the top four strings (CGDGBE), and with a twelve-string tuned down a whole-step from there. Worth checking his stuff out if you haven't heard him before - it's like Hendrix took a road trip to Nepal.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm having enough trouble with E-A-D-G-B-E


----------



## matt397 (Jun 18, 2011)

> DADGAE


 Yes, I just picked up a cheap acoustic the other day (Yamaha fg700ms) and played around with DADGAD for a while an somewhere in between ended up with that tuning, also fiddled around with EBF#DBE and DGCGCD


----------



## Zei (Jun 20, 2011)

Malkav said:


> The one I'm still trying to wrap my head around on a daily basis is C-G-D-G-A-D....



I use a tuning similar to that: CGDFAE


----------

